
PGP Never Gonna Give You Up - cpbotha
https://cpbotha.net/2016/12/11/pgp-never-gonna-give-you-up/
======
nickik
I don't want to give it up either, but I don't want to put it on Android.

I tried carrying it around on my Yubikey, but I those do not support 4096 and
NFC. I really hope the bring out a version of this that support.

So for now, I just not using it on Android.

